# Albino Scorpion



## Lizamphid (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi
just been on a forum based in the Uk, and seen a picture of what appears to be an albino with red eyes, now...the debate is, thats its not possable to get an Albino scorp... so i thought i would ask the experts on here...is it possable?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you have the link? I have my own thought but I wanna see the pictures for myself.


----------



## Steven Valys (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/168095-albino-emperor-scorpion.html


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 15, 2008)

can somone give me the url to the picture i cant see it on this computer.


----------



## bigdog999 (Oct 15, 2008)

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l227/robbadobba/emp3-1.jpg


----------



## jawlessemu (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 15, 2008)

Much obliged...woah doesnt look like a fresh molt. Nor albino. Might be looking at a really cool new morph if the person knows how to breed them.


----------



## Aztek (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, never seen that before.


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, way cool! Definatly looks like a new phase/morph. The dude on the original site isn't exactly correct, it doesn't need to be stark white with red eyes to be an albino, it just needs to lack black pigment. ~ Rex


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats right. And comple lack of any pigmentation is Leucism


----------



## dairy (Oct 15, 2008)

It would be interesting to see (assuming you could isolate and breed for this morph) the effects of UV light. I know it's not good in large doses for a regular scorp, but I wonder if this one can handle even a small amount. Anyone ever heard of this being encountered and recorded outside of captivity from a reliable source?


----------



## Anthony Straus (Oct 15, 2008)

Cool mutation. Breed that ish and see what happens. If all offspring are black its probably recessive....than breed two of the black offspring together and hope for 4:1 black:white babies...this is neato for sure!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats exactly what I would do. Get some blondies into the Scorp world


----------



## Vidaro (Oct 16, 2008)

well...its impossible for a scorpion to be albino coz it allready lack melanin, think about it , if it was possible it would be like 30% of each breed would turn out to b albino since they mate between siblings and parents. Thats how they make albino reptiles and even mammals like tigers and lions sometimes.
Its probably somethings else that effects the exoskeleton in a way like that, maybe the exoskeleton lacks something that stops it from hardening and make it look like that.
However it looks preety awesome


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 16, 2008)

im pretty sure the term for that which is albino but not albino is eulucid, lacking pigment in some areas but not a total lack.


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 16, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> Thats right. And comple lack of any pigmentation is Leucism


or that, im now more sure your right


----------



## Lizamphid (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for all your replys, a well interesting scorp. pity i didnt own it, could be worth a few bucks???
best wishers


----------



## kbekker (Oct 16, 2008)

Vidaro said:


> well...its impossible for a scorpion to be albino coz it allready lack melanin, think about it , if it was possible it would be like 30% of each breed would turn out to b albino since they mate between siblings and parents. Thats how they make albino reptiles and even mammals like tigers and lions sometimes.
> Its probably somethings else that effects the exoskeleton in a way like that, maybe the exoskeleton lacks something that stops it from hardening and make it look like that.
> However it looks preety awesome


They lack melanin?  Other inverts produce black pigmentation through melanin.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 16, 2008)

It could just me a color morph guy....either way I'm almost positive you can breed more.


----------



## Vidaro (Oct 16, 2008)

kbekker said:


> They lack melanin?  Other inverts produce black pigmentation through melanin.


there is no melanin on the shell of the scorpion. if there was they wouldnt glow.
As the other poster said on the forum of that picture they have melanin only arround the eyes and he said an other place to. notice that those are the only areas that dont glow. they might produce melanin on the skin underneath it though but thats a different story


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 16, 2008)

That could also be a very nice piece of photoshopping.  i won't believe it till i see a video


----------



## kbekker (Oct 16, 2008)

Vidaro said:


> As the other poster said on the forum of that picture they have melanin only arround the eyes and he said an other place to.


Then lack of that melanin would still be considered an albino, but yes It wouldn't look like that.  check out the link to see a paper describing an albino scorpion...
http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v14_n1/JoA_v14_p101.pdf

It appears as if melanin does play a minimal role in the pigmentation, but most of the darkening is do to sclerotization.


----------



## Vidaro (Oct 16, 2008)

LordLycosa said:


> That could also be a very nice piece of photoshopping.  i won't believe it till i see a video


its not photoshop im a raphic designer and specialised in photoshop i can tell if thats fake or not


----------



## Vidaro (Oct 16, 2008)

kbekker said:


> Then lack of that melanin would still be considered an albino, but yes It wouldn't look like that.  check out the link to see a paper describing an albino scorpion...
> http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v14_n1/JoA_v14_p101.pdf
> 
> It appears as if melanin does play a minimal role in the pigmentation, but most of the darkening is do to sclerotization.


what im saying is that the darkened collour on the exoskeleton is due to sclerotization as u said and not to melanin. Its to late to reed what that file sais so ill do that tomorow.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 16, 2008)

Vidaro said:


> its not photoshop im a raphic designer and specialised in photoshop i can tell if thats fake or not


dang, you serious?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 16, 2008)

Yup, not photoshopped.


----------



## calum (Oct 16, 2008)

You can tell that ain't photshoped, but there are some very realistic 'shoped pics out there.


----------



## Aztek (Oct 16, 2008)

Trust us, that's not photoshopped.
It's very easy to tell a fake from a real.


----------



## RichardMorris (Oct 16, 2008)

looks like an albino to me. Didn't the post say red eyes? Breed it back to a parent and you might get more.

Curious to see it under a UV light...


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 16, 2008)

Already asked for pictures. Still don't think it can be an "albino" though.


----------



## Aztek (Oct 16, 2008)

Well whatever the hell they have that gives them pigment, they lack it.

For now lets call it albino since there is no official word for lack of "thing that causes pigment in inverts"


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm calling it the blond morph...albino just seems stupid.


----------



## crpy (Oct 16, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> I'm calling it the blond morph...albino just seems stupid.


yeh but it sounds like your bias towards blondes then:?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 16, 2008)

:8o sometimes....what can I say.


----------



## Vidaro (Oct 17, 2008)

what bothers me is how come we these are the only pictures of it. It looks like a full grown scorp but 3 picturres are the only pics we have. I mean if i owned THAT scorp id be flooding every single forum with pics


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 17, 2008)

My guess it's it will darken up. You can tell it's NOT full grown from the telson....but if the color threw you off heres more pictures. But remember even if it get's darker it might still be very light compared to other emps. Big ups to the breeder.

http://i64.servimg.com/u/f64/11/84/74/39/99j1rl10.jpg

http://i64.servimg.com/u/f64/11/84/74/39/a10.jpg

http://i64.servimg.com/u/f64/11/84/74/39/b10.jpg

http://i64.servimg.com/u/f64/11/84/74/39/c10.jpg


----------



## Aztek (Jul 27, 2009)

Bump for another thread


----------



## H. laoticus (Jul 27, 2009)

sorry guys, but I've just bought the scorpion  









haha, jk
I wish


----------



## The_Sandman (Jul 27, 2009)

i would definitely buy one of these , if they where to mass produce them here in the states.


----------

